
Ask HN: Why is it still not possible to search an S3 bucket? - hoodoof
For some reason S3 innovation seems to have mostly stopped years ago.  Only minor improvements have been made to the way it works - event triggers being the only one I can think of.<p>All I want to do is use simple wildcards for finding files.  Instead to find a file I need to list every file in the bucket to look for it.<p>So much more could be done to make S3 valuable and useful.  Files indexes.  Additional ways to get files in and out i.e. SMTP, FTP, SFTP.  But none of this is happening.  A pity.<p>S3 seems to be the neglected child of AWS.
======
extrapickles
AWS services they are deliberately created as primitives around common needs.
Doing things like search and other communication methods could pollute their
ideals of what S3 should do or they want to encourage you to use their other
offerings for other use cases. Having simple primitives allows them to focus
more on reducing the costs and improving stability of the primitive rather
than making them amazing for all use cases.

They have a few other storage services that may be a better fit for your use
case than S3 or someone may have a library to fill the gap.

